# Klebestreifen



## Muttiknutscher (25. Juni 2002)

Ich hab eine frage und zwar wie gestalte ich einen realistischen Klebestreifen ...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen ...

mfg Mk


----------



## nickname (25. Juni 2002)

Htten wir gerade erst: tesafilm 

Gruss nickname :|


----------

